# I don't know what they put in Baytril but...



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

it perks a bird up! Maggie seems so much perky lately, I can't believe it. I came home today and she's like ready to jump out of her condo she's so perky. She still can't fly though, but that Baytril must've really helped her a lot.

Thanks FP for the meds. I didn't think they'd make a difference for Maggie but it sure looks like they have!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, that is great to hear. Baytril can work wonders. She probably just needs a little more time before she can fly.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I am too a big fan of baytril, it has helped my flock so many times but sometimes it does get annoying when you have so many birds to treat, how did u use it. mix with water or drops in mouth


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I mixed it with water. It's been so hot lately that she had no choice but to drink it. She really has perked up - TOO MUCH. I know one day she'll probably give me a wing-slap.

But when bedtime comes...she silently retires for the night in her bedroom on her own. I have never seen a bird like her. As soon as darkness falls, she stops what she's doing and retires for the night.

Like she knows.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Shame on you, Garye, you should be popping those into her beak and pushing
to the back of the throat...but I'm relieved to hear that she seems to be doing
better and that she is getting spunky on ya!  This is great news.  

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

> Shame on you, Garye, you should be popping those into her beak and pushing to the back of the throat...but I'm relieved to hear that she seems to be doing better and that she is getting spunky on ya! This is great news.
> 
> fp



Well it worked, didn't it?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

You go Garye!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> Well it worked, didn't it?


Interesting question...

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well you know, fp, I do the best I can. The wing seems to be the major problem. She can hold it up, but she can't make it help her fly. I know you are better with pigeons than I am, but to try and buerito wrap this thing with her trying to nip at you with her beak because it seems like it's a 100 degrees outside and the last thing she wants is to be all wrapped up, is not something I have fun doing. For now, she seems ok. I give her medicine as best as I can. I know you're right - but I do the best I can. I just don't seem to have a lot of time.

She wants so much to be out there with the other birds but she can't fly. No vet out here will treat her. They'll put her to sleep. I'm hoping in time she'll regain use of her other wing and maybe I can release her. If not, I'll try to give her a nice home as long as I am able to.

I thank you for all of your help because you've done so much for me and I appreciate it.

Today Maggie had some time in the kid tent where she ardently tried to find her way out. (She managed to find a way out one time and I ended up trying to find the pigeon - under a desk). Then she relaxed and boated for a while.

It's getting cooler soon. Maybe I'll try to get her medicine down the correct way by buerito wrapping her. She hates to be handled.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye, I'm sure you are doing as best you can under the circumstances. I also
just worry about other factors where dosing is conerned. Maggie may not want
to be burrito'ed because of her wing, so maybe another way of trying to medicate may be in order. Anyway, I'm sure you are doing the very best that 
you can and that Maggie is fortunate to be in your care.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey, Garye! Thanks so much for rescuing Maggie. Just wanted to pass on another technique .. I don't do birdie burritos .. it's worse  I do birdie's in the armpit .. well, not actually the armpit, but close ..

I am right handed so when I have a bird that needs feeding or medicating, I put them under my left arm at about waist height with my left hand around the front of them and my left arm holding them against my body. They aren't going anywhere, and I am able to use my right hand to open the beak if needed or to insert a feeing tube. You really need to try this on for "size" .. with a bird being held the way I have described, it's totally controlled, plus you then have a bit of use of the left hand to assist with beak openings and such. It's just a matter of finding what works for you.

Best to you and Maggie!

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*I did the burrito wrap thing...*

and yes I got it down her throat. I got a towel, threw it over her, and wrapped her up. Then with one free hand, pried open the beak, pushed the pill in and made sure it got down. Maggie hated me for it but I know it's for her own good. Trouble is, I now have to get more pills because I wasted those on the drinking water so I'll try to order them on the Internet.

I'm so glad I designed her condo the way I did. I trapped her in the bedroom in order to get her her pill but yes, she took it the correct way and I made sure she swallowed it.

She is now getting over the disruption to her life.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, you're doing fine. We rarely burrito a pigeon. We set the pigeon on a kitchen counter on a towel, pull it up close to the tummy, wrap the left hand around its left side and snuggle it against us. We open the beak with the right hand and, maneuvering our left hand, hold the beak open while we pop a pill in with the right hand. It is much like Terry described except we set them on a waist high counter. There are many different ways - just whichever is more comfortable for you and the pigeon.

Massaging its neck very gently helps the pill slide down the throat.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

WELL, YOU ROCK, GARYE!!!
Look at it this way, if she stays w/you, it could be something she will have
to get used to  You know, if it's not the meds, it's the probiotics, vitamins.....oh, well... 

I don't burrito myself, though it is helpful for folks not used to giving meds.
I just put them on my lap, or knee, or sometimes just get my upper torso
in the cage w/them  Whatever works....

I got those at Siegles, though here is a link to other Baytril sources:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

fp


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Just dropped by to say; Proud of you Garye.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks Alvin, it's a new experience for me (for that matter, Maggie too.) Every morning and every night, we go through this ritual. She hates it and so do I but she's been taking her medicine.

By the end of this, we should be bonding.  

I will say this, she seems to be able to move her wings better. I'm hoping gradually she'll be able to fly again.


----------

